# .  >    .

## YUM

" " - "  ".   .
   .       ,       .
   .
   .  :Wink: 
===
   ,    ,       - ,   .          .   ,             . 
,         ,      .   ? 
 -  .  ... ,      . 
 ,   - ,    ,    !
       -  !  
   . ? -!!!  
 - !!! 
 !!! 
 ,  ,   ...   - !
   ,

----------


## .

*YUM*,   ,      .        :Frown:      ,   .

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,   ,      .            ,   .


-. 
 -   ,   ""        .
      , , ,    "-   ..." ..,     -   . 
 

 ,   , , ,    ,    . 6  
- .        ,   .
 ,         !      ,   ,      .  .    .  -  !

PS. - ...! ,     " "

----------


## YUM

. .
, ,      !
136  ,   60 ...  :Frown: 
    ,      
,     , ,      . 
  ,      , .        ,   , ,  .  , "   "...  - ! !  
 ...
-,         .
 :Frown: 
  - !       .   .    -... .

----------


## YUM

: 



> ,       ,      .
>    ...









> ,     .       .





> -    .
> .





> - -   -    .

----------


## YUM

""  .    - ...
!   !!!     !    -,    ? 
  , " ":     :Big Grin:    ,         !   -   -  :Wow: 
---
  - ,   !!! 
  ,  !  
,    ...  .    .  ""   ... , 0,3 .
,        ...-  !  ,    ...   -   ! 
  . , !
----
 ,  -   ! 
   ""   "  ",    -  ? 
  ?  ,  , ,        -! 
     ,   ! 
   -       .  
-...-      ! 
  , . ""   ,      ,   - ! 
, , "".       ,    " " !  ׸ -?      ,  - ,  ?  ,  ,    ,  -     !  ""  -    ,       .    ,    "" .  ...!  , ,   ...     -      ...      ,   -   ...,    ! , ,    ,     ,  ?     ..... ,   - ?  -  !   , "" ,      ...
-.......   ,   !   !!!  
    .   ,       ...  20    "".  .     -  ,  ...     "".  ,  ,     ...   -, ""  ,       -      .
 :


> "  ,  ,         () )))))"


   ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,  !


   , .   .      .       .    .  .   ,    :Smilie:     ,   ?  :Smilie: 



> ,       ...  20    "".  .


        ?  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> , .   .      .       .    .  .   ,       ,   ? 
>         ?


, ,        :Embarrassment:  
   ,   ...... :Big Grin: 

  .       - .    ?  "",    ...  ,     ,  ...    "". :Wink: 
, .     ...  , -,     11  . 
,    ,   !!! , ,   ?     :Wow:

----------


## YUM

,   ? 
     ( - ! ),  ,  ,  ,  ! 
 ,  ... :Wink:

----------


## .

:Smilie:      ,

----------


## YUM

> ,


,    .
   ,   ... :Frown: 
 "",  -       ...
! !!! 
      ,     .  " ". 
    ,  ,     .   .

----------

...    ...   ...

----------


## .

**,       ,         ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...    ...   ...


(    ...!) 
    ,  -. , ,    ( ). ,      ,   -   :Stick Out Tongue: 

---
   "" ( ,       ...)
,    ,    ,     *
-     . :Wow: 
.     ""    !!!  .   ..    ...
     ,  .  -  :Big Grin: 
,  .       ...

----------


## YUM

""  - ! 
  !!!! 
       ""   10 -   ! 
    ,  , ...   , -  !!! 
  ,  ...- !!!! :Big Grin:  
       !

...  ,  !        .
   5 ,   -  !     .
 4:50    4:60.  ,    !!! 
 ,      ,      .!      ! 
 ,   4:80  ,     ! 
! 
, -        ! ,  -   !!!      " "! ,   ,      !   ,   !  -   !!! 
,    ... ,       . ! , ,   ! ! 
   ""  !!!   ......,       ?       ,      ,  ! 
  ?         , ""   ...  - !   - !   ,      ,  ?  , "" .  ! 
-!   " "

!!!! 

====
 ( - )  ,   ... ...!
 - !!!!  :Wow:

----------

...         ?  -    ,     ... "  "...

   ...    ...  ...     ...    ...      ...

     ...  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,     .      :Big Grin:

----------

-    ...    800... ...

----------


## YUM

. 
    .          .
   -   .. ...

----------

800  -2004
http://video.sibnet.ru/video215846-Y...iade_v_Afinah/

----------


## YUM

> 800  -2004
> http://video.sibnet.ru/video215846-Y...iade_v_Afinah/


      .  ( < >!) !!!  :Big Grin: 
 ...  8  . 
, !!! 
     !   .   .
    . 
( . :Hmm: )

----------


## minavi

> ,  .       ...


  ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

800   . 
 -  , ,   .  .  ! 
      - ,      !!! 
 ,  -!       .  ,  ,  ! 
, ,   ,     ,  -       ...
" " ,     .      .
, ,    ,       -        !      -    !       "  "!  -!   .    ,       ... ""  !!!!   :Demonstration: 
     !   !!!! 
"  "!!!      ,   .  !    ,    ,   .      !  , ! ..,        ,       -   .....    !  
 , ...    -  !     . !   ? 
, " "         :Wow:   .      !!!!  
, , ,    .   - !    !  :Big Grin:   ,    - .  .      "" ?   -  ()

----------

*YUM*,        ...

,         ...

        ...
http://news.sportbox.ru/Vidy_sporta/...uzhchini-Final

    -        ,       ... ...      ,     ...        :Smilie: ))

  -  ...   ... ...     /   ...  ,     ,     ,     ...

"",     ,   ...    ...       -   ...  : 2-33     ...    :Smilie: )))))))

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,        ...
> 
> ,         ...
> 
>         ...
> http://news.sportbox.ru/Vidy_sporta/...uzhchini-Final
> 
>     -        ,       ... ...      ,     ...       ))
> 
> ...


  ! 
 -   , -       ,  -    .
 -  ,    .. ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

,   ...
. 
.  - !  
  ? :Big Grin: 
   ,     . ,       ,      ...
  ""  -   ""? 
 ,    ?     "" ?        ...  
   ""? 
     ?      -   ! !!! 
   ,   ,        !    ?  ? 
, ...
 ...  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ..

> !


 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

, ! 
""  " "1/4 .
       ! 

,  ? ,     ,       
   ...  ....      .   ,  "" ?     ...       .
,  .!         ,  ,  ,     !  ,    ,       ,       .  !       ...
   ""   ...    "  "   ! ! 
  - ,    .  - ... ,          .      :  , ,  , ...      ,     !  
   .  - .       ,   -    ? 
  -  ?     .     - .     ...
    ,   ""             .     :  -  .   .   -    ....  ,     -   ...  56- ,     "" ... .       ,    .     ""  .  
 ,  __ ""   , ""  !      .        .   ,    ...      . 
 ...   .

----------

